# Hagen Laguna Pond? Any experience?



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm wondering if any of you have any experience with a Hagen Laguna pond, particularly outside.

My parents used to have two small ponds in their yard, and they miss those ponds every day now that they live in a condo. Their condo is ground level and has a concrete patio, so I thought that perhaps I could give them a Hagen Laguna pond and some pond plants.

The Laguna pond is made of resin that looks like granite (I believe) and it is made to be indoors or outdoors. But I wonder if it can really survive a colder Vancouver winter. What if we had 3 weeks of below-freezing temperatures, like we did in 2008? 

It would be a pretty big expense for me and my brother and I don't want to create a headache for my parents. So if you have any thoughts, please let me know!


----------

